# TV changing sources by itself



## supermetroid

Hi all, I have owned a Samsung 58" Plasma TV for 3 years now and it started having a problem of switching sources and the volume by itself. It just started 3 days ago. It seems fine sometimes and then it starts changing sources/volume erratically, sometimes very constant like every split second and sometimes in 30 seconds to minute intervals and then it works fine for hours straight.  I've read online that alot of Samsung TV's around that year had a problem of having a capacitor failing in the touch panel on the TV because they weren't powerful enough (sorry if I sound like an electronic noob because I am :grin. 

I also have a HP Pavilion laptop in the same room in which I only use it when charging as the battery has died and I don't really need to take it anywhere. I've had this laptop in the same room as the TV for 3 years so I'm thinking it's the TV having the problem mentioned above. I have the TV and laptop charger hooked up to different plugs on opposite walls in the room. 

Is it possible the laptop charger is somehow now interfering with the TV (maybe from a lighting strike as I've had storms lately)? Or is it more likely my first reaction with the bad capacitor? 

Thanks


----------



## supermetroid

Update: Just tried watching some TV without the laptop on and it worked perfect for 30 minutes. I just turned on the laptop and about 2 minutes later the TV started switching sources by itself. It's weird that I've had this laptop and TV in the same setup for 3 years and now it seems to be causing interference. Any suggestions?


----------



## supermetroid

Update: I was watching TV today (with laptop off) and it worked perfect for around 45 minutes and then started switching sources on it's own slowly. It went from the HDMI source (which is all I use for the TV because I have an AV receiver hooked to all my devices via HDMI cables) to TV, Component and back to HDMI (sometimes changing volume too) taking around 2-10 minutes. I think the timing yesterday made it seem like my laptop was interfering but now I'm pretty sure it's the TV's front panel having a fault.


----------



## yustr

I'd contact Samsung and see if they've had a service bulletin that addresses this. The fault is clearly in the TV. (I'm worried as I have a Samsung plasma too. What model is yours?


----------



## supermetroid

PN58B860Y2FXZA

It's actually still under warranty so I'm going to get it checked out. My only worry is that they will just replace the faulty capacitor (I'm assuming that's what it is) with the same underpowered one.


----------

